# Fear factory - cloning technology



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

What a tune !!!

it aint on youtube and i tried putting it on tonight but gets deleted straight away,


----------



## Sparky68 (Oct 6, 2009)

You mean this one?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Fear Factory are an incredible band and back when they released their real benchmark album, Demanufacture, were well ahead of their time. 

New album should be out soon. Well apparently, since they pulled out of Sonisphere festival to finish the album anyway.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Sparky68 said:


> You mean this one?
> 
> YouTube - Pole Journey 08/17 [Fear Factory - Cloning Technology]


that aint the tune though,


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I like Fear Factory.Some great riffs.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I like Fear Factory.Some great riffs.


Worth having a listen to Divine Heresy as well mate. When Fear Factory split up, Dino their guitarist started Diving Heresy. Very very similar guitar sound and some great riffs and mental drumming.

Fear Factory are back together now but well worth a listen too. :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> Worth having a listen to Divine Heresy as well mate. When Fear Factory split up, Dino their guitarist started Diving Heresy. Very very similar guitar sound and some great riffs and mental drumming.
> 
> Fear Factory are back together now but well worth a listen too. :thumb:


I have all the albums on Spotify:thumb:


----------

